# Northern Delaware?



## kaesa (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello,

I'm looking for some silat or FMA instruction in or near Northern Delaware.

I used to train in fma's a few years ago and am looking to get back into it, or some silat.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2008)

Is Philadelphia close enough?


----------



## kaesa (Dec 23, 2008)

Philly would be ok with me.

Thanks!


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 24, 2008)

I can only think of a few instructors around the Phili area:
I think Cebu West teaches Modern Arnis around that area.
Also Manong Dawud Muhammad teaches Sayoc-Kali and Modern Arnis in that area as well.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2008)

Guro Harold said:


> I think Cebu West teaches Modern Arnis around that area.



A personal friend of mine with a great background focused on Modern Arnis and Balintawak but spanning Filipino and Okinawan arts. From:






[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Pennsylvania*[/FONT]​                                            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sal                             Todaro* 
          Cebu West 
          Philadelphia, PA 
          610-306-9308
[email] | [website][/FONT]
                       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]
​


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 24, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt I think is based in Pa as well but I don't recall the location. Try PM'ing him as well.


----------



## kaesa (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks to everyone! I'll check them out.


----------



## dagadiablo (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

You may want to check out the FIT (Filipino Indonesian Thai) Martial Arts Academy in Frazer, PA (just outside of West Chester).  The Silat Instructor is a "Jagabaya" under the late Pak Herman Suwanda in Mande Muda Silat and holds high rank in Sunda Silat under Pak Ban Ban Suwanda.  

In addition, Bahala Na Eskrima, Serrada, Balintawak and Lameco is also played there along with authentic Muay Thai under Grandmaster Toddy of the MTIA.  Definitely good stuff: www.fitkickboxing.com

Good Luck!


----------

